# not sure what i want to do in life



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

i keep changing my mind on what i want to major in and pursue as a career. a few month ago i was like I'm goin to med school ya it fits me well. then i was like na i wanna be a clinical psychologist cause i have insight and stuff. now im thinking law school is perfect for me cause im very analytical. i know it could just be normal for a young person to not kno wat they want to do but i think it may have to do with my dp. also my attitudes of people and various topics change like weekly. my attitude of my self changes within the day. fuck i just dont knowww


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

Highest self-selection ratios for INTPs by major:

Fine Arts
Science
Art Education
Law

Highest self-selection ratios for INTPs by medical specialty

Neurology
Research
Psychiatry
Pathology

There you go. It's probably one of those.


----------



## DarkMatter (Nov 18, 2011)

It is ok to struggle with this kind of thing. It all depends on your goals in life. Are you in the position to do what you love and not worry about money or do you want to make a lot of money one day. If you know what you are good at, you said analytical stuff, you are already half way there. Find something that incorporates you future wants, your skills, and your interests. For example I am interested in the brain and the universe, and I am really good at analyzing, but I also want to make a lot of money. I would be a physicist but that rules out the money aspect. I have decided to become a financial analyst because it combines my skills in math and analyzing with a career that I can become rich off of one day. Then with money I can pursue any one of my life interests.


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

You know, I've seen this before with MBTI Perceivers, and my sense is, you can do any of those things. I had an ENFP friend who wanted to know whether to be a fiction writer, an actress or a journalist. Well, she could have done any of those things.

This is sort of a J answer, but you *pick one and don't quit if the going gets tough*. Obviously issues of length and cost of education, expected payoff and so on should figure into it, but these are all comfortably paying middle class professions.

That's really the answer. All the choices are suitable.


----------



## lauras (May 13, 2012)

Remember that you don't have to do whatever career you decide on for the rest of your life. Think of it like temporarily renting an apartment, it's not a life sentence.

I used to obsess over careers too, I finally just committed to one and left my other choices on the sidelines as hobbies.


----------

